# Worse housework



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

What is the worse piece of housework you hate doing or is boring to you?

I was going to do a poll but I forgot how to do one :/

Vaccuming
Washing dishes/Loading the dishwasher
Polishing
Ironing/folding laundry
Washing laundry


mine is washing up and ironing. I don't mind vaccuming


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

all of it.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Washing dishes


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Cleaning surfaces. Because it makes my hands smell of sponge.

EDIT: Sponge is a really weird lookin word. Sponge. I had to google it to make sure it wasn't misspelled. Sponge.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the more you say it, the more it loses all meaning.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Stop being a fun sponge.


Sponge sponge sponge.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bloody HATE hoose-work with a passion. Tidyin is fine but things like ironing really make me want ta eat me own face.
Cooking is the opposite, I really love cooking.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

if i don't start cleaning i'll be a grunge sponge. grunge grunge grunge.

rhyming is funge.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Think I might do some lunges.

Lunge.



Dub16 said:


> Bloody HATE hoose-work with a passion. Tidyin is fine but things like ironing really make me want ta eat me own face.
> Cooking is the opposite, I really love cooking.


Cooking isn't housework! Ya poofta.

And I really like stuff like ironing and washing up. I guess it's the perfectionist in me. Just like cleaning stuff really really well, or ironing every single crease out of a shirt. That's a bit weird isn't it. Back to sponges for me.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

kiirby said:


> I really like stuff like ironing and washing up. I guess it's the perfectionist in me. Just like cleaning stuff really really well, or ironing every single crease out of a shirt.


WOW. You'll make someone a wonderful wife some day.

Ehm, Husband, I meant husband!!!!!


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I dislike doing the dishes, but I'll do the other things without complaining.

I find it satisfying vacuuming up messy areas and leaving them nice n' clean again, especially if the area was realllllly dirty beforehand.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Sponge.

I share a flat with 2 other students, cleaning up their dishes when I need something and there is not a clean alternative available is possibly the least pleasant aspect of housework. Sponge.

Sponge
Sponge
Sponge
Sponge

THE WORD SPONGE ALWAYS LOOKED FINE TO ME BEFORE, BUT NOW...LOOK AT IT: SPONGE.

It just seems wrong. Sponge.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

What is it with everyone and their hatred/fascination with the sponge?

Well, I would hate ironing but no one in my family bothers ironing so...

Folding laundry, I hate folding laundry, hands down, _the_ worst chore... I think it's just how long it takes that drives me crazy. At least with washing the dishes you can pour on the soap and scrub (it shouldn't take _that_ long...) but with folding the laundry there is no way of speeding it up.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> What is it with everyone and their hatred/fascination with the sponge?
> 
> Well, I would hate ironing but no one in my family bothers ironing so...
> 
> Folding laundry, I hate folding laundry, hands down, _the_ worst chore... I think it's just how long it takes that drives me crazy. At least with washing the dishes you can pour on the soap and scrub (it shouldn't take _that_ long...) but with folding the laundry there is no way of speeding it up.







No excuses now.

Oh, and






This is pretty much porn for me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I love hanging the cloths out but I HATE bringing them back in....not sure why...I also hate emptying the dishwater....but I like washing the dishes, I dislike drying them as I don't like the feeling of the towel mum has....


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh hoovering upstairs by far, having to take the hoover up for my mum is a pain in the arse .


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I guess polishing, out of this list. I really don't like handling chemicals, so yeah. I don't mind vaccuming, or loading the dishwasher (when it works), or doing laundry...folding isn't much fun, because I suck at it. Ironing? Who does that?! lol Yeah housekeeping isn't my strong suit.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Making lunch in the toilet. I don't know why we do this. There's much more sanitary places to do it, but, well, tradition.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't like ironing or washing up, mainly cos I'm pretty tall and the ironing board/sink is average height, so I'm bending over, and I get a really bad back. 
Plus I'm so stupid at ironing, I tend to forget to turn the iron on....


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I dont mind most housework. What I HATE is cooking. THough I have to say I can count on one hand how many times I actually cooked a real meal instead of using a microwave.


----------



## hwasal (Jan 25, 2011)

Vaccuming and doing the dishes! Horrible! Can't get myself to do it.. Blaming my depression haha...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I guess polishing out of those. Dusting stuff is a pain.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Disposing of the bag of meat that my ex flatmate left outside the front door weeks ago - I just assumed that it was some kind of regular rubbish that would be fine if I left it there.

I don't mind cleaning up after myself but cleaning up after other people is the worst thing ever.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I hate washing dishes.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't mind washing dishes; I may even enjoy washing large flat surfaces. But cutlery! Hate hate hate cutlery. So finicky.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dusting and polishing is so ****ing tedious. My mother used to make me dust all the wood surfaces in my room when I was a kid, which meant that I remove everything and put it back. ARGH I hated that. I also hate dishes, but I'm used to them now so I don't complain, but I won't like it. I get kind of a satisfaction out of loading the dishwasher and doing laundry, though. I also don't mind vacuum and scrubbing and ****. I don't do it that often though because I'm lazy and no one in the house really gives a **** if I do.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Bloody HATE hoose-work with a passion. Tidyin is fine but things like ironing really make me want ta eat me own face.
> Cooking is the opposite, I really love cooking.


well, of course! who wants to clean a hoose? my advice to you is to get a house, then you might feel differently. where's my tea?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Cyrus said:


> Oh hoovering upstairs by far, having to take the hoover up for my mum is a pain in the arse .


that would be the freudian interpretation.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

leonardess said:


> that would be the freudian interpretation.


:lol

Stop, please, you are killing me - one day one of these moderators shall do something about you!


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a bit of a tidy freak  Used to spend like two hours a day tidying up by bedroom and making my socks line up perfectly in colour order, woo. Also does anyone else LOVE that feeling when you put loads of dirty stuff in the dishwasher and then turn it on and you feel all calm because now it's getting all clean ;D Hmm maybe just me. Can't think of what I dislike most... ermmm taking rubbish outside? Haha. Tbh I'm destined to be a housewife. After I've been a crazy career lady, perhaps that's what I'll do


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

leonardess said:


> that would be the freudian interpretation.


:haha

Busted.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Laundry, but only because I have to go out and drive and lug it around and potentially deal with people in order to do it. If I had my own washer and dryer it'd be fine, and I'd pick vacuuming.

Not sure what polishing is so I gather I never do it.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually enjoy cleaning. There's nothing more satisfying then a perfectly clean house.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't mind any of them really, but I suppose vaccuming would be the least enjoyable. I wash dishes every day but it doesn't take me long. I only do laundry once a week; since I wear uniforms at work I don't have much to wash other than socks, underwear, and my bedding. Dusting doesn't take me very long and I don't even own an iron. I actually like cooking and I'm pretty good at it but I'm often too tired to spend much time preparing something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I procrastinate with it, only to find out it doesn't take that long to do. :sigh
Part of it is depression.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

washing dishes, I generally hate housework because it does nothing to engage my mind so I just keep thinking about my craptastic life


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I like to clean. But never iron.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't like doing it after work, which is the only time during the week that I will do it. Dishes and laundry. I want to eat and do nothing. I am tired and depressed. Sometimes I would like a happy maid waiting at home for me to speak _light_ cheery broken english while she cooks tacos or spaghetti or something. Being taken care of like that is nice.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

laundry! but at least it doesn't take long to do


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Sponge.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ironing and washing dishes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

All of it equally. But i live with kids, so i don't have a choice to clean if i don't want the house to become a dirt hole.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ironing, washing up and cleaning the bog! I get a lot of satisfaction from vacuuming though.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I hate hate hate doing the dishes.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I hate vacuuming with a passion. I think a lot of it is just the sound though - it's so loud and obnoxious it makes me want to put ear plugs in whenever I hear it.
I dislike housework in general though...I only do bare minimum.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I kinda like most of it. I guess I tend to put off taking the clothes out of the dryer or the dishes out of the dishwasher.

Oh wait, I hate taking the trash out.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Laundry... ughh


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Ironing as I haven't quite got the hang of it yet. Otherwise housework is ok because I am obsessed with cleanliness, though admittedly my idea of cleaning consists of taking clutter and shoving it in nearest available empty drawers.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

MagusAnima said:


> I dislike doing the dishes, but I'll do the other things without complaining.
> 
> I find it satisfying vacuuming up messy areas and leaving them nice n' clean again, especially if the area was realllllly dirty beforehand.


Yeah, I agree


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Cleaning the fireplace, but mopping comes pretty close.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't believe you'd all choose dishes and laundry over cleaning the bathroom. I live with men who'd leave a little pee around the toilet and bathroom rug. The more scum builds up everywhere, the more intimidating it is to clean, so I tend to wait until it gets truly nasty.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Doing laundry. My mom usually does that.

I've always loved to vacuum, lol. Me and the vacuum cleaner are best friends!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

max4225 said:


> I like doing most of this stuff. We have a cover for our vacuum that looks like a sexy French maid. I've kissed her a few times..


I'm in love with me vacuum too. Because she... ahem... cleans so well.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dishes


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Sweeping the floors. I don't have a vacuum cleaner.

And I never learnt how to cook. Need to remedy that one of these days.

Apart from that, it's all cool. Laundry, dishes, mopping floors, making beds, whatever.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

All of that crap is boring, cleaning in general is boring. My rooms so messy right now, but I kinda like it this way, makes me feel like someone lives here.

If I moved out on my own, I would probably pay someone to make it a mess while I was away at work or something, just so it can feel like someone lives with me. ='(

Am I weird? probably..


----------

